# Hilfe! Netzteil erhitzt die Grafikkarte



## Loox (19. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einem halben Jahr meinen aktuellen PC zusammengebaut und hatte bis jetzt kaum Probleme damit, seit einer Woche habe ich aber bemerkt dass die 2te Grafikkarte um bis zu 20° heisser ist als die erste, und das im Leerlauf-Betrieb, dabei hängt mein Monitor an der ersten Grafikkarte! Beide Grakas sind Zotac GTX 470, SLI ist aktiviert. Könnte es daran liegen dass die 2te Graka die Hitze vom Netzteil abkriegt? Und wenn ja, wie kann man dem entgegenwirken?
Auf dem Bild sieht man den PC als ich ihn zusammengebaut habe, links Oben im Bild die Werte im Gadget "Nvidia GPU Temp", rechts oben ein kleiners Bild um den Abstand zwischen dem Netzteil und der 2ten Graka besser zu erkennen.

http://i.imgur.com/dvzTf.jpg

Danke!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

Nein das Netzteil wird im Leben nicht so eine Hitze abstrahlen. Es ist die obere Karte die die Abwärme der unteren Karte zu spüren bekommt und die vorgewärmet Abluft als Kühlluft bekommt. Schon mal mit einem einblasenden Seietenlüfter probiert die Karten kühler zu bekommen?


----------



## Loox (19. August 2011)

ich habe zwei Lüfter auf der Seite, auf der Höhe der beiden Grafikkarten, diese blasen die Luft aber raus.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2011)

Dann dreh sie mal um.


----------



## Loox (19. August 2011)

werde ich gleich morgen ausprobieren, danke für den Rat!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

Das sollte der oberen Karte sichlich gut tun


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2011)

Ja aber so wie ich das verstanden habe wird laut TE due untere Karte, also die über dem Netzteil heißer, was ja wirklich ungewöhnlich wäre.


----------



## Loox (20. August 2011)

Hallo!
Die Lüfter an der Seite haben die Luft doch eingesaugt, und nicht rausgeblasen... Habe mich wohl geirrt.
Jetzt gerade wieder beobachtet: PC aufgedreht, Windows fährt hoch, GPU-Temp-Anzeigen starten bei 50°, die GPU1 fährt bis 52° rauf, bleibt stehen, die GPU2 auf 75°... Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Ich versuche mal die Staubfilter von den seitlichen Ventilatoren runterzunehmen, vielleicht bringt das eine kleine Abkühlung. 
Für jeden Ratschlag dankbar!


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2011)

Welche GPU ist denn nun die GPU2? Oben oder unten?


----------



## Loox (20. August 2011)

GPU1(52°) ist oben, GPU2(75°) ist unten


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2011)

Bei dem Kabelchaos kann ja keine Luft zur unteren Karte kommen. Dazu noch die zwei Festplaten welche im Luftstrom liegen... verstehe so wieso nicht wie man sich SLI leiten kann und dann ein völlig unpassendes Gehäuse verwendet. Ja ich weiß, das Gehäuse ist teuer ud beliebt, was es trotzdem nicht automatisch zu einem guten Gehäuse macht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

Kühler der Karten mal kontrollieren und durchblasen. Kabel ordnen das die nicht den Luftstrom behindern vom Frontlüfter. Wie werden die Lüfter angesteuert?


----------



## Loox (20. August 2011)

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe - das Foto ist entstanden als ich den PC erst zusammengebaut habe, ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt nur getestet ob alle was laufen soll auch wirklich läuft, jetzt schaut es natürlich nicht mehr so chaotisch aus.
Also deiner Meinung nach liegt es am Gehäuse? Jetzt mal von dem Kabelchaos abgesehen  Das kann aber nicht ganz stimmen weil es vor 2-3 Wochen noch die gleiche Temperatur gehabt hat als die erste Graka...


----------



## ViP94 (20. August 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die untere Karte den ganzen Staub eingesaugt hat, was die kühlleistung recht stark beeinträchtigen kann. 
Also schau mal, ob die Karten verstaubt sind.


----------



## Loox (20. August 2011)

Die Kühler der Grakas laufen. Das komplette Gehäuse habe ich erst vor 4 Tagen durchgeblasen. Ja und Kabel sind natürlich auch nicht mehr so verteilt wie am Foto


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

Dann mach mal ein neues Foto


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

Was sagen denn die Temperaturen vom Netzteil, bzw. kann man es unter Last ohne Bedenken anfassen, wenn du es schon in Verdacht hast?


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2011)

Sofern die Garfikkarten nicht wirklich voller Staub sind... ich gehe immer davon aus das ein halbwegs versierter Nutzer dies automatisch nachprüft... würde ich sagen dass die Grafikkarte einfach keine Luft abbgekommt da sie nahe an den Festplatten liegt, die zudem kaum Platz lassen dass der Frontlüfter hier Luft reinschaufeln kann. Da das Antec hier auch keinen Platz für einen Seitenlüter auf hähe der Grafikkarten hat, hast du schon fast verloren. Ich bin der Meinung das ein anderes und besser Strukturiertes Gehäuse hier abhilfe schaffen kann. Eines bei dem du entweder die Festplatten höher einbauen kannst, so das Luft an die untere Karte kommt oder eines das im Seitenteil paltz für einen üfter beitet der auf Höhe der Grafikkarte liegt. Auch eine Alternative wäre ein Lüfter im Boden, der ja dann quasi ebenfalls direkt auf die Grafikkarte bläst. Allerdings wird dies schwierig da dein Netzteil etwas länger als üblich ist und die Kabel auch direkt vor dem Lüfter im Boden sind (was sich auch nicht vermeiden lässt. 
Dein Antec ist in meinen Augen für so einen Systemaufbau einfach nicht geschaffen. Überleg mal selbst woher die Grafikkarte Luft saugen soll? Die drei Lüfter im Deckel und im Hek schaufeln viel Luft, aber sicherlich nicht zu den Grafikkarten und ansonsten .... tja.... merkst sicherlich slebst... ein bisschen logik und das Problem ist offensichtlich. 

Testen kannst du es mal mit offenem Seitenteil. Dann sollten die Temps merklich besser sein.


----------



## Loox (20. August 2011)

Hier ein aktuelles Foto, einen besseren Winkel kriege ich leider nicht hin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@bfgc
*Das Netzteil is normal warm, wie es halt sein sollte  Das Plastikgehäuse der 2ten (heißen, unteren) Graka ist deutlich wärmer als der 1ten (oberen).

Laut einem Test beträgt die normale Idle-Temperatur der Zotac GTX 470 44°... Da bin ich deutlich drüber


----------



## Loox (20. August 2011)

@Kaktus
Ich befürchte du könntest recht haben, ich habe nur gehofft dass es sich irgendwie anders lösen lässt, ohne € 150,- für ein neues Gehäuse auszugeben. 

_Testen kannst du es mal mit offenem Seitenteil. Dann sollten die Temps merklich besser sein. 						_
Leider nicht, die Seite ist jetzt raus, vordere Abdeckung auch:
GPU1: 51°C
GPU2: 73°C


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2011)

Die Karten sind doch im DHE-Design. Die müssten also auch beinahe schon laufen wenn null Platz vorhanden ist. Irre ich mich oder ist dieses Design nicht darauf konzepiert auch in schlecht bis kaum belüfteten Gehäusen, also in jeder Lage zu funktionieren. Es ist ja tatsächlich einigermaßen Platz. Die Temperaturen sind schon eigenartig, v.a. da sie ja mal deutlich niedriger waren. Wieso sollte der Platz auf einmal nicht mehr ausreichen?


----------



## Rurdo (20. August 2011)

Hey, schau mal INS gehäuse der heißeren GTX 470, also die (7?) schrauben auf der PCB seite lösen, ggf mal Wlp nachbessern (damit wird oft geschlampt!) und wirklich alles säubern! dann vll den Lüfter auf nen Lagerschaden überprüfen (also schnell drehen und gucken ob er sich hin und herbewegt!) und dann wieder zumachen,alle schrauben mal nachziehen! dann mal ans Gehäuse gehen (mein tip währe: kauf dir ein neues) und den FrontLüfter überprüfen! ggf den Tauschen! Festplatten in den untersten schacht!

@ober mir: das gibt es nicht  das ist eine stinknormale Grafikkarte die Luft wie jede andere gebraucht... dazu ist es einer der Altbekannten hitzemachern (GTX470,GTX480) vorallem diese GraKas brauchen viel Platz!


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2011)

Wenn es mit offenem Seitenteil nicht besser geworden ist, dann liegt es auch nicht an der Belüftung. 

Ich würde mal das Plastikoberteil der Grafikkarten entfernen und mal schauen wo sich der Staub überall festgesetzt hat. Sollte das nicht helfen, glaube ich fast das die WLP auf der GPU sich langsam verhärtet, beziehungsweise am Austrocknen ist.

@Rurdo
Einen Lagerschaden würde man deutlich hören. Das würde klackern und knirschen. Beim Rest warst du eben schneller als ich


----------



## Loox (20. August 2011)

Alles klar, werde ich versuchen, danke!


----------



## Rurdo (20. August 2011)

, YEAH! einmal war ich schneller, hab auch mehr geschrieben 

Stimmt, einen Lagerschaden würde man wirklich deutlich raushören  
Plastikoberteil entfernen geht so: 
hol dir nen Torx T6 Schraubendreher, auf der schwarzen SEITE (nicht oben, nicht unten SEITE) sind ca 7 kleine Schrauben! die rausdrehen und die erste "schicht" Plastik abnehmen, dann sollte ein großer kühlblock und der Lüfter entgegenkommen (nicht wirklich, sind am PCB fest ) den Lüfter mal wirklich säubern (Pinzette, ect) dann auf die Rückseite, 4Große schrauben UM den CHIP herum lösen, dann kannst du den Kühlkörper abnehmen, WLP ordentlich abwischen(am besten mit hochprozentigem alkohol) und ca 2 kleine erbsen drauftun (neue wlp von Arctic oder Noctua) da der Chip ja etwas größer ist als eine normale CPU


----------



## Loox (20. August 2011)

Hi,

ich habe die Graka nach deiner Beschreibung aufgemacht, drinnen auf dem Kühlblock war kein Staub oder sonstiges, trotzdem durchgepustet usw. WLP auch getauscht nach der Beschreibung, wieder eingesetzt - wieder 75°.
Dann habe ich die beiden Grakas getauscht um zu schauen ob es an der Hardware liegt oder an der Position, nach dem Tausch zeigt die untere Graka jetzt 75°, die obere 52°. Also mein Fazit - ich werde das Gehäuse tauschen müssen ... Danke an alle für die Ratschläge! Vielleicht könnt ihr auch eine passendes Gehäuse empfehlen, btw ein paar Sachen auf die ich beim Kauf achten sollte?

Danke!


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

Loox schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die Graka nach deiner Beschreibung aufgemacht, drinnen auf dem Kühlblock war kein Staub oder sonstiges, trotzdem durchgepustet usw. WLP auch getauscht nach der Beschreibung, wieder eingesetzt - wieder 75°.
> Dann habe ich die beiden Grakas getauscht um zu schauen ob es an der Hardware liegt oder an der Position, nach dem Tausch zeigt die untere Graka jetzt 75°, die obere 52°. Also mein Fazit - ich werde das Gehäuse tauschen müssen ... Danke an alle für die Ratschläge! Vielleicht könnt ihr auch eine passendes Gehäuse empfehlen, btw ein paar Sachen auf die ich beim Kauf achten sollte?
> ...



Sehr guten Durchzug, ggf. ein oder zwei Lüfter die im Boden montiert werden können um die Karten direkt anzupusten und ambesten 140er Lüfter, obwohl bei den beiden 470ern wirst du alle anderen Lüfter wahrscheinlich eh kaum hören. 
Du müsstest mal deine Preisvorstellungen äußern, denn nach oben sind nur wenig Grenzen gesetzt. Gute Gehäuse um dein SLi-Gespann auf annehmbare Temperaturen zu bringen kosten gern schon mal um 100€. Darunter würde ich nicht kalkulieren, weil du dann doch Abstriche machen müsstest, Xool.


----------



## Rurdo (20. August 2011)

Also,ich kann dir diese Empfehlen:
CoolerMaster HAF (die ganze Serie, kannst ja mal auf Geizhals.at Österreich schauen) 
Corsair Obsidian (auch die Serie) 
Xigmatek Midgard,Utgard

Das sind eigentlich die besten, größten gehäuse und seehr gut für SLI!


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Also,ich kann dir diese Empfehlen:
> CoolerMaster HAF (die ganze Serie, kannst ja mal auf Geizhals.at Österreich schauen)
> Corsair Obsidian (auch die Serie)
> Xigmatek Midgard,Utgard
> ...


 
Naja gut, if bigger = better, dann kann man auch ein Elysium nehmen, da bleibt kein Wusch offen. Nur wenn man noch eine Lüftersteuerung oder wenigstens Drosseln und eine Hand voll Lüfter mit einkalkuliert sind es schnell 200€+. 
Midgard und Utgard sind Midis und auch nur mäßig mit Lüftern bestückbar. Wenn man zu einem Midi oder normal großem Tower greift sollte man vorher genau schauen wo und in welcher Größe man Lüfter platzieren kann.


----------



## Rurdo (20. August 2011)

wozu neue lüfter? ich hab in meinem HAF X die 3x200mm per Lüftersteuerung auf 5V, da braucht man aber keine steuerung sondern einfach ein 50c kabel 
Es geht ja auch nicht nur um Lüfter, sondern generell ums gehäuse... da spielen viele verschiedene Faktoren zusammen... nicht nur die anzahl der verbaubaren lüfter


----------



## Bruce112 (20. August 2011)

die karten sind referensdesign somit wird die warme luft nach draußen befördert .

mit wieviel spannung laufen die denn 0.950 ? ansonsten msi afterburner nehmen die spannung senken 0.900 alle beide karten 

testen kanns du auch mit msi afterburner lüfter mal auf 80 % stellen , 

mach die karten mal auf ob eventuel staub drin ist.

wird der netzteil ziemlich heiß . 

dann umdrehen , lüfter sind die richtig montiert wird der luft nch draußen befördert ?

normalweise müße eigentlich keine hitze bei dier enstehen in gehäuse ,meiste wärme produziert die karten .

es kann auch sein das der heiße karte nicht ins 2 d modus runtertaktet ,hast du schon mal geschaut


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2011)

hast du den Thread gelesen?


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2011)

Such dir z.B. bei Caseking ein paar Gehäuse aus die dir zusagen (die haben gute Beschreibungen und Bilder der Gehäuse). Dann können wir dir sagen welche Vor- und Nachteile sie jeweils haben. Wichtig wäre eben nur, dass auf höhe der Grafikkarten ein seitlicher Lüfter montierbar ist. Es muss auch kein 200€ Gehäuse sein. Persönlich bin ich ein großer Fan der Fractal R Gehäuse. Hier ist derzeit das Fractal R3 das Aktuellste der Reihe. Vollgedämmt, eine menge Lüfterplätze, gute Entkopplung für die Festpllatten und gute Möglichkeiten die Kabel zu verstauen. Ein Kollege hat das R3 kürzlich getestet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

Wie lang sind die Grafikkarten? Das Midgard könnte gerade noch gehen, es bietet je nach Modell Einbauplätze für Lüfter im Seitenteil. Ein Lüfterplatz im Boden wäre neben Front/ Heck und Deckel auch vorhanden. Interessanter wäre vielleicht ein Modell von Corsair


----------



## bfgc (20. August 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> wozu neue lüfter? ich hab in meinem HAF X die 3x200mm per Lüftersteuerung auf 5V, da braucht man aber keine steuerung sondern einfach ein 50c kabel
> Es geht ja auch nicht nur um Lüfter, sondern generell ums gehäuse... da spielen viele verschiedene Faktoren zusammen... nicht nur die anzahl der verbaubaren lüfter


 
Nur das das HAF X knapp 170€ schon in der Basis kostet. 
Bei 5V kommt man auf einen Durchsatz von kaum 180m³/h, gesetzt dem Fall der 140er im Heck ist nicht auch noch gedrosselt. Da gibt es weit billigere Gehäuse die das auch schaffen. 
Aber zuminderst bestünde die Option auf einen oder zwei Lüfter im Boden.


----------



## Loox (21. August 2011)

Hallo!
Danke für die vielen Vorschläge, ist im Endeffekt ein *Corsair Obsidian 650D* geworden, soeben alles zusammengebaut, leider hat es nichts bracht, die GPU2 zeigt immer noch ~74°, egal welche Grafikkarte unten steht - immer ~70°... Mir gehen die Ideen aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loox (21. August 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mit dem Tool "Nvidia Inspector 1.9.4.4" die Fanspeed der GPU2 auf 80% raufgesetzt, statt "Auto" eingestellten 40%, jetzt geht ist die Temperatur bei 56°... Ist aber extrem laut... Kann man irgendwo die Einstellungne für die automatische Fan-Geschwindigkeitsanpassungen ändern? Wäre vielleicht hilfreich alles ein bisschen runterzuschrauben, damit er früher anfängt zu kühlen, oder nicht?


----------



## bfgc (21. August 2011)

Da fehlt immer noch ein Lüfter im Boden. 
Ne mal im Ernst, die Karten brauchen gut Luft, warum die untere aber immer mit Abstand die heißere ist, verschließt mir auch etwas.
Wie schaut es mit dem Seitenlüfter aus, kannst du den weiter unten platzieren, so das er vor die untere Karte pustet?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2011)

Nutzt du die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse? Hast du mal den oberen Festplattenkäfig mal raus genommen? Habe gesehen das der Käfig raus ist


----------



## Jamrock (21. August 2011)

Wird immer die gleiche Graka zu heiß. Wenn das so wäre dann schickste einfach die ein, weil sie dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Eine andere Erklärung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da du ja bereits die anderen Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen hast.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R (21. August 2011)

Ich würde mal auf einen Temperaturauslesefehler vom Mainboard tippen!


----------



## ViP94 (21. August 2011)

Was hat das MB damit zu tun?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2011)

Warum betreibst du die Karten mit den Adapterkabeln, sind die alle an einem Kabelstrang? Das Netzteil besitzt doch passende Anschlüße für 2 Karten


----------



## Timmynator (21. August 2011)

Takten sich eigentlich beide Karten im Idle-/Windows-/2D-Betrieb herunter? Falls die eine konstant mit ihren Leistungswerten liefe, könnte das die hohe Temperatur erklären. 
Weiterhin: Sind die Karten evtl. für den Multi-Monitor-Betrieb eingerichtet? Afaik haben zwar nur ATI/AMD-Karten das Problem, aber iirc dort gibt (gab?) es das Problem, dass bei Multi-Monitor und Multi-GPU eine Karte von beiden immer mit ihren Leistungswerten lief und die Stromsparmechanismen nicht griffen.


----------



## Niza (21. August 2011)

Habe mir mal versucht alles durchgelesen

Das ist ein komisches Phenomen
Das die *untere* (ca. 72°C) Grafikkarte *wärmer* wird *als* die *obere* (ca 51°C)Grafikkarte
*Egal welche du nimmst*
(Temperaturen im Leerlauf)

*Fassen wir mal zusammen:*
-Also die Grafikkartenkühler sinds dann schonmal nicht
-Die Grafikkarten sind es auch nicht (wurden ja schon gegeneinander getauscht)
-Das Gehäuse ist es auch nicht(wurde erneuert)(Das neue ist ein "Corsair Obsidian 650D")
-An der Kabelführung liegts auch nicht
-Rechner wurde schon entstaubt
-Grafikkartenkühler wurde demontiert und neue Wärmeleitpaste wurde verwendet 
und Kühler wieder montiert

PS:
Ich finde 70°C sind schon sehr viel für Leerlauf

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

Guten Morgen!
Danke an alle für die vielen Beiträge und Ratschläge!

@Niza
Danke für die Zusammenfassung!

@Timmynator
Ich habe tatsächlich vor kurzem (3 Tage (das Problem besteht bereits  seit ~2 Wochen)) einen zweiten Monitor angeschlossen, zuerst an der  gleichen Grafikkarte wie den ersten, dann an der unteren, wo es auch  jetzt dran hängt.
Ich habe in den SLI-Einstellungen bereits alle Möglichkeiten ausprobiert  - eingeschaltet, ausgeschaltet, PhysX der GPU1, GPU2, CPU zugewiesen -  immer die ~70° auf der unteren Graka.

@Dr Bakterius
Das mit den Adapterkabeln war nur vorübergehende Notlösung, jetzt sind die richtigen Kabel dran.
Ich warte bis die Lüftersteuerung "Lampton FC6 Fan Controller" geliefert  wird, bis dahin benutze ich die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse.

@Jamrock
Es ist nicht immer die gleiche Graka, es ist immer die Graka die unten  ist, ich habe die bereits getauscht um diese Möglichkeit  auszuschliessen.

@bfgc
Das mit dem fehlenden Lüfter im Boden habe ich auch erst zu spät  gemerkt. Ich würde ja eins einbauen, aber da ist kein Gitter oder eine  Öffnung für einen Lüfter. Die Seite besitzt auch keine Gitter für einen  Lüfter, ist ein normales Plastikfenster.


----------



## The_Trasher (22. August 2011)

Also ich würd die Karte jetzt auch mal zum Hersteller schicken. Hast du noch Garantie drauf ? Schon oder weil so alt sind die auch noch nicht oder ??
Und wenn du irgendwelche Reperaturen hast, die auch was kosten, kannst du das normal von der Steuer absetzen ??
( Zumindest ist es bei mir so weil mein PC als "Arbeits-PC   ) läuft, mir wurde der komplette PC bezahlt .... )


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

@The_Trasher
Ja, aber an der Grafikkarte kann es nicht liegen - ich habe bereits die Grafikkarte die am oberen Slot angeschlossen war mit der unteren getauscht, dann hat diese auch 75° angezeigt 
Und außerdem habe ich die untere bereits aufgeschraubt um die WLP zu tauschen, dadurch ist die Garantie doch erloschen?


----------



## The_Trasher (22. August 2011)

Aber vllt liegt ja es ja irgendwie am Chip etc etc ??

Andere Frage: Hast du einen anderen PC wo du die zu heiße Graka anschließen kannst ?? Aber dann nur die zu Heiße. 
Weil dann kannst du davon ausgehen, das es eben an der Graka liegt oder eben nicht ...


----------



## bfgc (22. August 2011)

Loox schrieb:


> @bfgc
> Das mit dem fehlenden Lüfter im Boden habe ich auch erst zu spät gemerkt. Ich würde ja eins einbauen, aber da ist kein Gitter oder eine Öffnung für einen Lüfter. Die Seite besitzt auch keine Gitter für einen Lüfter, ist ein normales Plastikfenster.


 
Naja gut, so ein paar Löcher kann man ja ins Blech oder in die Scheibe auch noch nachträglich reinhacken, so schlimm ist das nicht.
Aber bevor das große Bohren, Dremeln und Feilen losgeht, einfach mal bei geöffnetem Seiteteil einen oder zwei Lüfter davor hängen. Ob ein nachträglicher Einbau überhaupt den annähernd gewünschten Effekt bringt. 
Die untere Karte scheint irgendwie immer genau in einem Totpunkt zu stehen, nimm mal die Slotblenden am Heck raus, vieleicht beruhigt sich das ganze schon ein wenig.

Ach nen schöne Lüfterkurve sollte sich mit dem Msi Afterburner bauen lassen. Ich weiss nicht in wie weit das mit Nhancer oder Nspector auch geht und ob SLi einfluss dabei nimmt, hab den Afterburner bisher immer nur auf einer Karte am laufen gehabt.


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Aber vllt liegt ja es ja irgendwie am Chip etc etc ??
> 
> Andere Frage: Hast du einen anderen PC wo du die zu heiße Graka anschließen kannst ?? Aber dann nur die zu Heiße.
> Weil dann kannst du davon ausgehen, das es eben an der Graka liegt oder eben nicht ...


Ja sollte ich vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren.

@bfgc


> Aber bevor das große Bohren, Dremeln und Feilen losgeht, einfach mal bei  geöffnetem Seiteteil einen oder zwei Lüfter davor hängen. Ob ein  nachträglicher Einbau überhaupt den annähernd gewünschten Effekt bringt.


Ja aber ist die Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse ohne der Seitenwand nicht anders als bei einer geschlossenen Seite?


> Die untere Karte scheint irgendwie immer genau in einem Totpunkt zu  stehen, nimm mal die Slotblenden am Heck raus, vieleicht beruhigt sich  das ganze schon ein wenig.


Das versuche ich, danke!


----------



## bfgc (22. August 2011)

Die Luftzirkulation mit offener Seite ist schon etwas anders, aber wenn du die Karten nicht mal anpustest um zu schauen wie sie regieren kannst du auch gern gleich Hand an das Gehäuse legen. 
Theoretisch sollte ein Lüfter ab 140mm aufwärts, der direkt unter dem DHE-Ansaug der unteren Karte reinbläst schon etwas bewirken. Ein Größerer der über beide Karten pustet wäre natürlich top. Aber damit muss auch erstmal den Deckel zu bekommen, die meisten 180mm+ sind schon 40mm hoch und stören sich gern mal am Turmkühler bei schmaleren Gehäusen.
Auch ein Lüfter im Boden, der von unten an den Kartenansaug pustet würde sicher einiges bringen. Allerdings nur indirekt für die obere Karte, weil sich die untere halt nicht so stark aufheizt.

Wenn du nicht gleich bohren, dremeln, feilen ect. willst, bau die Plexiglasscheibe aus und setzt Pappe ein. Dann kannst du nach herzenslust Löcher reinhauen und bei "geschlossenem" Gehäuse die dir zur Verfügung stehenden Lüfter an der Seitenwand durchprobieren. 
Vieleicht ist auch eine zweier-Kombo aus zwei 120ern an der Seite schon ausreichend und du hast noch welche rumliegen. Man weiss es halt meist erst wenn man es mal probiert hat.


----------



## Niza (22. August 2011)

Mich würde mal interressieren welches Board du hast
weil vielleicht erhitzt ein Bauteil auf dem Board die Grafikkarte

Mal ne andere Frage wie heiß war er denn als das Problem noch nicht da war ungefähr 


Sonst versuch das mal mit den blechen hinten mit Ausbauen


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

bfgc schrieb:


> Die Luftzirkulation mit offener Seite ist schon etwas anders, aber wenn du die Karten nicht mal anpustest um zu schauen wie sie regieren kannst du auch gern gleich Hand an das Gehäuse legen.
> Theoretisch sollte ein Lüfter ab 140mm aufwärts, der direkt unter dem DHE-Ansaug der unteren Karte reinbläst schon etwas bewirken. Ein Größerer der über beide Karten pustet wäre natürlich top. Aber damit muss auch erstmal den Deckel zu bekommen, die meisten 180mm+ sind schon 40mm hoch und stören sich gern mal am Turmkühler bei schmaleren Gehäusen.
> Auch ein Lüfter im Boden, der von unten an den Kartenansaug pustet würde sicher einiges bringen. Allerdings nur indirekt für die obere Karte, weil sich die untere halt nicht so stark aufheizt.
> 
> ...


Siehe Anhang... zwar nicht bei geschlossenem Case, aber auf die schnelle gings nicht besser. Hat also nichts gebracht... 


> Mich würde mal interressieren welches Board du hast
> weil vielleicht erhitzt ein Bauteil auf dem Board die Grafikkarte
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage wie heiß war er denn als das Problem noch nicht da war ungefähr
> ...


Asus Maximus III Formula
War so heiß wie die obere, also ~56°
Die Slotblenden habe ich bereits alle rausgenommen, kein Grad Unterschied...


----------



## Schmidde (22. August 2011)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Takten sich eigentlich beide Karten im Idle-/Windows-/2D-Betrieb herunter? Falls die eine konstant mit ihren Leistungswerten liefe, könnte das die hohe Temperatur erklären.


 


Loox schrieb:


> @Timmynator
> Ich habe tatsächlich vor kurzem (3 Tage (das Problem besteht bereits  seit ~2 Wochen)) einen zweiten Monitor angeschlossen, zuerst an der  gleichen Grafikkarte wie den ersten, dann an der unteren, wo es auch  jetzt dran hängt.
> Ich habe in den SLI-Einstellungen bereits alle Möglichkeiten ausprobiert  - eingeschaltet, ausgeschaltet, PhysX der GPU1, GPU2, CPU zugewiesen -  immer die ~70° auf der unteren Graka.



Heist das jetzt die 2. Grafikkarte taktet runter oder nicht?? Denn mit *dem* Seitenlüfter solltest eigentlich Lufttechnisch keine Probleme mehr haben


----------



## McClaine (22. August 2011)

würde auch mal auf den Takt tippen...
Unter Win 7 und auch evtl Vista kannst mit dieser Miniwanwendung OrbLog » Blog Archive » GPU Observer – Sidebar Gadget den Takt im Desktopbetrieb anzeigen lassen. Einfach doppelt aufn Desktop für beide Grakas

Edit:
Was aber warscheinlicher erscheint: beide Grakas selbe Temp auf selben Steckplatz am Mainboard, 1 ist gut, 2 schlecht, tauschen - das gleiche.
Daher glaube ich weniger das es die Grakas sind sondern eher das Mainboard nen hau weg hat 
Funktionieren den beide unter Vollast einwandfrei? Wie sind da die Temps?


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

Hallo, das zeigt der GPU Observer


----------



## McClaine (22. August 2011)

hast du etwas gewartet? Ist das im Idle? Wie verhalten sich die Grakas im Gaming und Desktop Betrieb!? Takten beide gleichzeitig hoch und runter, wie sind die Temps?
Dann wärs schon komisch, denn die 1. taktet im Idle, die 2. im low 3D Betrieb  
Hab was gelesn von Multi-Monitor!? Da hakt´s gerne bei Nvidia Treibern... und SLI

Edit, man siehts bei der PCB Temp, die untere ist etwas wärmer, das kann aber diesen massiven Unterschied net ausmachen


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

Ich habe nichts übertaktet oder sonstiges, diese Werte sind im Idle, im Game siehe Anhang.
Ja, ich habe 2 Monitore, Hauptmonitor ist an der oberen Karte angeschlossen, der 2t Monitor an der Unteren.


----------



## ACDSee (22. August 2011)

Die untere Karte bekommt konstant mehr Volt als die obere Karte und wird dadurch wärmer.
Fraglich ist, wodurch die zusätzliche Stromzufuhr bedingt ist.



> Ich habe tatsächlich vor kurzem (3 Tage (das Problem besteht bereits   seit ~2 Wochen)) einen zweiten Monitor angeschlossen, zuerst an der   gleichen Grafikkarte wie den ersten, dann an der unteren, wo es auch   jetzt dran hängt.



Lt. nvidia sollte man beide Monitore an einer Karte anschließen.
Wenn du beide Monitore an eine Graka klemmst, besteht das Problem dann auch?
Ggf. Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Niza (22. August 2011)

Ja da liegt wohl das Problem 
Die Auslastung der einen karte gegenüber der anderen Karte ist anders
und die Spannung
deswegen wird sie auch wärmer

höhere Auslastung(höherer Takt) + höhere Spannung = Wärmer
Vielleicht liegts wirklich am Treiber

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## McClaine (22. August 2011)

genau, daraufhin wollte ich hinnaus.  
Anscheinend beansprucht der Treiber immer nur die 2. Karte, sieht man auch an der Memory Auslastung.
Würde mal
- die Anschlüsse der Monitore umtauschen oder nur an 1ne Karte
- Treiber komplett entfernen und neu drauf machen
- betrieb mit einem Bildschirm testen

Im Sli bin ich leider nicht so fit, aber dennoch neigen einige Nvidia Karten zu seltsamen spuchten im Multi Monitor Betrieb, SLI verstärkt diesen Effekt anscheinend noch


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

Danke für die zahlreichen Ratschläge, werde ich ausprobieren!


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

Hallo!
A-a-a-also:
Monitore umgesteckt, beide hängen jetzt an der oberen Grafikkarte (GPU1)
NVidia Treiber komplett, spurlos gelöscht. Neue Treiber installiert (280.26), jetzt ist die GPU1 auf 80°, die GPU2 (untere) auf 50° im Idle. War irgendwie nicht so gedacht


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

Habe gerade den 2ten Monitor abgesteckt und siehe da - die GPU1 ist bei 50°, die GPU2 pendelt sich ein zwischen 57 und 60... Im Idle. Ich glaube wenn ich noch länger warten würde, geht die CPU2 noch weiter runter. Sobald man etwas macht, springt die GPU2 aber sofort hoch. Wahrscheinlich normal?
Scheint als müsste ich ohne den 2ten Monitor auskommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2011)

Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, ich weiß schon warum ich bei der Singlekarte bleibe


----------



## McClaine (23. August 2011)

Schön, wenigstens schon den Fehler gefunden^^
Hast du 2 identische Bildschirme oder unterschiedliche? - kann ein Problem sein
Habe das Inet ein wenig durchforstet, aber keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden ausser 

GTX570 - 2D Stromverbrauch bei 2 Monitoren = +60Watt!! [Archiv] - 3DCenter Forum

Zitat daraus: "Oder halt von Hand mit Hilfe des InvidiaInspectors die Karte in einen kleinen P-State einsperren:

klick (3DCenter Forum - [TOOL] NVIDIA Inspector - Seite 26)

So mache ich das im Moment. Das Display flackert halt wenn man in den  kleinsten P-State wechselt. Das will Nvidia den Kunden nicht zumuten"

Genug andere haben das selbe Problem, auch mit ATI Karten, anscheinend haben die Hersteller das gar nicht im Griff...
gtx480, multimonitor problem - ForumBase
der hats gleiche Problem GTX470 Idling Temp High With Dual Monitors - NVIDIA Forums


EDIT: noch zur Info, soweit ich das verstanden habe einfach rechtsklick auf Nvidia Inspector, Eigenschaften, und halt an "Ziel" -setPStateLimit:0,12 anhängen mit Leerzeichen davor, aber keine Garantie darauf 

Edit2: tatsach, das geht lol
würde 2 Shortcuts erstellen, im Desktopbetrieb einfach in Ziel eingeben: " "F:\gtx580 tools\nvidiaInspector-[Guru3D.com]\nvidiaInspector.exe" -setPStateLimit:0,12 " zum Beispiel und die Karten takten nicht mehr höher als 2D P-State
" "F:\gtx580 tools\nvidiaInspector-[Guru3D.com]\nvidiaInspector.exe" -setPStateLimit:0,0 " zum aufheben des ganzen

(getestet mit GTX 580)

MfG


----------



## bfgc (23. August 2011)

Ja, da hätte man noch die wildesten Kühlkontruktionen basteln können und es war eigentlich nur ein Steckertausch.


----------



## Loox (23. August 2011)

> Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, ich weiß schon warum ich bei der Singlekarte bleibe





> Ja, da hätte man noch die wildesten Kühlkontruktionen basteln können und es war eigentlich nur ein Steckertausch.


Auf sowas wäre ich echt nie im Leben drauf gekommen! 

@McClaine
Vielen Dank! Ich werde mir die beiden Verknüpfungen anlegen und mal testen ob sich der Aufwand auszahlt oder ich den 2ten Monitor einfach abstecke 


@Alle
Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe und Ratschläge!


----------



## McClaine (23. August 2011)

null problemo


----------

